# Meditation/yoga/levitating....you do it?



## crash_cart (Feb 11, 2008)

The YMCA that the wife and I are members of offers yoga classes.  I found it to be an excellent way to relax and loosen up after running on the treadmill and lifting weights.  I'm one who likes these kinds of things and find it to be very beneficial.  The wife can't stand it as she has to be constantly moving and doesn't see a lot of benefit in it for her, but I'm more of an "agitated" one as it is, so the calming influence of yoga or mediatation is something that is right down my alley.  As for meditating, I've only done a few sittings at a zen master's home nearby.  So, anyone practice yoga or meditation?B)


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 11, 2008)

Meditation, after working out, or when ever I just want a little patience. It works


----------



## TheDoll (Feb 11, 2008)

i do yoga almost every day. i wake up and do sun salutations. also, i meditate at least twice a day for anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes. it seems to be saving me. iscknay on the evitationlay


----------



## firecoins (Feb 11, 2008)

I meditate every day.  I want to take yoga but medic class rules my time.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 11, 2008)

crash_cart said:


> As for meditating, I've only done a few sittings at a zen master's home nearby.  So, anyone practice yoga or meditation?B)



I have meditated sans the zen master.  It works just as well.  I put on mp3s of whale sounds, rain fall, new age music and old records of my math teacher. It all works well.  Especially my math teacher.


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 12, 2008)

I too meditate, It is by far the most effective stress management / relaxation technique I have found. I'm now beginning to try to expand my horizons and learn some new techniques. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm open and listening.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 13, 2008)

I have read the Bhagavad Gita cover to cover.  I took a class on eastern religions taught by a well-known professor a couple of years ago.  I can speak articulately on the subject at the dinner table.  American yoga is a bunch of crap.  I tend to think the same is true for real yoga, but proving this to an expert would be much harder.  If you like stretching and it makes you feel good, then by all means continue.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 13, 2008)

Of course this is just my relatively ignorant opinion


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2008)

Reading just one book or taking one class does not adequately give one a chance to assimilate a lifestyle. 

I do incorporate a few of the Yoga poses into my exercise and stretching routine.   When I take Yoga classes, my first choice is Bikram Yoga since I dislike exercising in the cold and the warmth seems to give a better stretch.

One should not wait until they are injured or disabled to practice some form of relaxation and/or exercise.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 13, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Reading just one book or taking one class does not adequately give one a chance to assimilate a lifestyle.




Yea, hence what I wrote above.  

I am surprised at the number of people who really have no idea about what yoga really is though.

How many of you diehard yoga people have ever read the Gita?


----------



## Katie (Feb 14, 2008)

Meditation and some other relaxation technique, all of which I've found useful.  I haven't done yoga but I do martial arts so there's a time to meditate before and after a workout that is well ingrained from day one.  Both meditation and other relaxation techniques are good disciplines even beyond martial arts though


----------



## bonedog (Mar 25, 2008)

I often do kata's in the Tai Chi style of breathing.

I also do Qigong, a fine relaxation technique.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't know how too... I just scream at a taxi on the highway... usually that works.


----------



## C2F2Girl (May 20, 2008)

I love the Wai Lana Yoga videos. They are great for beginners with no yoga experience. The cool thing is they come with pretty mats in your choice of color! lol I find meditation, I mean just finding a quiet place and closing my eyes and deep breathing, is really helpful after an especially stressful day. It helps me refocus and diffuse.


----------



## EMERG2011 (May 20, 2008)

Theres actually a really great guided meditation site I found a few months ago (www.meditainment.com). You go through and answer a few questions and the computer will custom-tailor a meditation to your needs. Its a lil bit pricy, but its an awesome stress reliever.


----------



## BossyCow (May 21, 2008)

Guardian said:


> I have read the Bhagavad Gita cover to cover.  I took a class on eastern religions taught by a well-known professor a couple of years ago.  I can speak articulately on the subject at the dinner table.  American yoga is a bunch of crap.  I tend to think the same is true for real yoga, but proving this to an expert would be much harder.  If you like stretching and it makes you feel good, then by all means continue.



lol.. AMEN! I first learned yoga in the 70's and studied under a teacher who learned it in India. I have continually practiced it with few lapses as life got busy. I always find myself returning to it.

I gotta laugh about the 'american yoga' comment. I joined a yoga class at a local Y ten or so years back. A the first class the 'instructor' was 'reassuring' the class that there wouldn't be any of that meditation, breathing, woo-woo stuff in her class. I picked up my mat and left the classroom.


----------



## bonedog (May 22, 2008)

Now the ice is off all the lakes I can practise my favourite form of meditation, all one needs is a good flyrod, and not much wind.

If I find a yin/yang imbalance I bonk a fish.....


----------



## BossyCow (May 23, 2008)

bonedog said:


> Now the ice is off all the lakes I can practise my favourite form of meditation, all one needs is a good flyrod, and not much wind.
> 
> If I find a yin/yang imbalance I bonk a fish.....



Dry flies and a 4 wt rod!


----------



## bonedog (May 24, 2008)

BC, I Love using a dry, unfortunately, chronamids usually work...

8 wt for me, keeps me fishing when the wind kicks up.


----------



## TheDoll (May 24, 2008)

ah, yes indeed, my fly rod is the source of some of the best meditation!


----------



## BossyCow (May 25, 2008)

We like to hit the lakes by Kamloops for ice off and the chronomids. Missed it this year. Hope to get up there this summer if we can afford the gas. 

Hubby started making bamboo fly rods. I want to try fishing with one of them!

And yes, I have read the Gita. Was given a copy in the early 70's while walking through the airport. Read it cover to cover. Did the same thing with a copy of the Satanic Bible and the Book of Mormon.


----------



## bonedog (May 25, 2008)

Everything was quite late this year, the chronomids are fishing good now though. (Had a #4 on at Pass on friday)

Bamboo is nice. My dad has a couple with parabolic curve's in them, he landed a #7 at Kootenay lake and had to place the rod "upside down" for 12 hours to get it straight again. 

Good rods for smaller fish, not as forgiving as graphite though.


----------



## BossyCow (May 27, 2008)

bonedog said:


> Everything was quite late this year, the chronomids are fishing good now though. (Had a #4 on at Pass on friday)
> 
> Bamboo is nice. My dad has a couple with parabolic curve's in them, he landed a #7 at Kootenay lake and had to place the rod "upside down" for 12 hours to get it straight again.
> 
> Good rods for smaller fish, not as forgiving as graphite though.



Those can actually be straightened out!  Hubby does repairs as well. I love Pass lake, also fish Peterhope and Face Lake. I've heard you can fish a different lake every day of your life in BC and still not hit them all. Wow, is this a highjack of a thread or what?  LOL


----------



## bonedog (May 27, 2008)

Sort of hijacking, as I find the quiet of the lake with the sun diamonds dancing to be as enlightening as any meditation I have found yet.

There are 2000 lakes with in 2 hours of Kamloops, I am endeavouring to hit many, although, as you know many draw you back again.


----------

